# ayuda contador de 9-0



## cancerian0 (Jun 25, 2007)

hola q tal, sin mucho rodeo tengo un problema soy estudiante y me dejaron un trabajo hacer un contador de 9 a 0 con flipflop T 7473 o 7476, porfavor me podrian ayudar y si existe una forma de diseñar( un proceso ) o es con pura logica, muchas gracias por su atensión espero respuestas


----------



## Javiastor (Jun 25, 2007)

hola soy estudiante de ingenieria en telecomunicaciones te dare el link de mi universidad y el detalle en donde puedes encontrar lo q necesitas:
ve primero a: http://www.ing.unrc.edu.ar/

luego a tu izquierda veras un menu, busca Horarios y materias y entras alli, luego a tu derecha estan las materias q dictan aqui en argentina, fijate que esta la maeria Sistemas Digitales, entonces le entras alli, ahora si te desplazas hacia abajo veras varios titulos, en uno que dice Mas información veras un link que dice contenedor de archivos, entras alli, ahora te descargas: curso_introduccion_sistemas_digitales.exe y luego lo descomprimes en una carpeta, creo que los contadores y los FF estaban en el capitulo4 alli tienes mucha información...un abrazo grande desde argentina que tengas mucha suerte!!!


----------



## Tiago77 (Jul 2, 2007)

yo quisiera saber si puedo usar el 7476 en lugar del 7473 estoy queriendo hacer este proyecto: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/secuenciador-luces.htm

pro no encuentro el 7473 por ningun lado...haber si me pueden ayudar.....plisss es urgenteee....


----------

